# Wood chip pan rusted



## rdknb (Sep 24, 2010)

Was getting ready to do a smoke and was cleaning the ashes out and saw the bottom of the pan was rusted through.  Did not do the smoke as if chips fall though good bye house.  Now what to do?  Was thinking maybe just put reynolds wrap on it, but it that ripped.

It is a brinkmann vertical from HD and don't sell parts.  Was also thinking of measureing it and seeing what I can find to replace it.  Any ideas??


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2010)

If you have a Thrift shop near you, look for a small (#8) cast iron fry pan. If you luck out there, use the modified Bush Bean method (use the tall cans).  Use the can opener and open up a can of Bush's Beans (55 oz size)  only let it go half way around the lid and then stop. Using the handle of a spoon, insert it under the opened part of the lid and pry it up-this will become the handle. Empty the beans into a container and use later for a batch of Wicked Baked Beans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Peel the lable off the can and wash out the can and let it air dry.

To use: place wood chips or chunks inside of can. Using the lid handle, place you new chip/chunk holder on the rack that held your chip pan. Opening should be facing up and to the left or right. Having it point toward the door will fill you face with smoke when you have to open the door.

The advantage to using the Bush Bean can  mod is

a) they are cheap and can be easily replaced;

b) you can have several ready to go. Instead of refilling with chips or chunks, just swap out with a preloaded can and

c) being of thiner gauge than the original cast iron pan, it will heat up quicker and give you smoke quicker.

You might be able to call or write to Brinkmann and ask how you might go about getting a new pan.


----------



## plj (Sep 24, 2010)

I use an old cast iron fry pan, which has the added benefit of acting as a small heat sink - same concept as the guys who put fire bricks in their smokers.

Have to admit, I like the bean can idea though.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 24, 2010)

problem is the chip pan was held at the sides.  May have rig something to hold the can in place


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I say you have two options. You have to put a band-aide on the one you have now. Foil that's the easy one. Now you have to find a replacement Hard Part. Can you maybe find a similar pan in homeless or look into a local gas store and see if they carry anything comparable to the old one. Well now we have to improvise maybe used an old rack to hold another pan. I do that on my older GOSM that I use for sausage an bacon. I found a pan at the propane store from a green egg and it still in used to this day. Out of the box my son.


----------



## smokeheadjohnny (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I have the same issue. it happened when I used large wood chips instead of small and grease started a fire (my user error). Brinkmann has parts but that water/pan are on back order. 

I'd go with the cast iron fry pan suggestion. The bean can guy has not seen this rig. Cast iron might be a bit heavy for the holders though. And the diameter would need to be spot on. 

Anyway, I think you have 810-5530-s

http://www.brinkmann.net/products/details.aspx?item=810-5530-S

see bottom of page.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

I use a cheap metal baking pan and it works great. I have a GOSM and my pan is square but you might find a round pie pan that might work.


----------

